# Swissvax Seal Feed



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Where can I buy Swissvax Seal Feed in the UK?








I have tried googling but cant find anywhere?
Any help would be gr8 :thumb:


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

try here

http://www.swissvax.co.uk/products/interior-and-convertible-hood-products.asp


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you tried using SRP?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Have you tried using SRP?


lol:lol::lol: It does work i tried it


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

STBlue said:


> try here
> 
> http://www.swissvax.co.uk/products/interior-and-convertible-hood-products.asp


Thankyou! Is there anywhere cheaper or that does any other products (like the EZ Brush etc) so I can bunch an order together?

Does SRP work well on seals does it?


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

SmartGel works just the same as seal fead and lasts a lot longer, give me a shout if you want some:thumb:

http://www.smartwax-usa.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SW-GEL


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

AutoshineSV said:


> SmartGel works just the same as seal fead and lasts a lot longer, give me a shout if you want some:thumb:
> 
> http://www.smartwax-usa.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SW-GEL


Thanks! I will give you a pm! :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Is 1z Gummi Pfledge not a good candidate for this and only about £7.00


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Where is Gummi Pfledge Available from?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Chris424 said:


> Thankyou! Is there anywhere cheaper or that does any other products (like the EZ Brush etc) so I can bunch an order together?
> 
> *Does SRP work well on seals does it?*


It does but you'll need a full bottle to do an adult one and they often don't lie still whilst you're rubbing it over them. I usually need the 500ml bottle for a walrus though as the 325ml never does the body _and_ flippers :lol:.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

www.cleanandshiny.co.uk or www.einszett.co.uk (Paypal or cheque only)

that i know of

Direct link

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=91


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> It does but you'll need a full bottle to do an adult one and they often don't lie still whilst you're rubbing it over them. I usually need the 500ml bottle for a walrus though as the 325ml never does the body _and_ flippers :lol:.


Superb :lol:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

FFS viper hahahaha!

SV Seal Feed gets my vote!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

seal feed for me too


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

visor said:


> seal feed for me too


Worth £28?


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

Chris424 said:


> Worth £28?


£25...


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

seal feed from Swissvax for me too outlasts all other competitors


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

visor said:


> £25...


£28 inc delivery 

Ok so best Swissvax company uk to buy from?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Chris424 said:


> £28 inc delivery
> 
> Ok so best Swissvax company uk to buy from?


yes
unless someone may have some left i the store cupboard


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

AutoshineSV said:


> SmartGel works just the same as seal fead and lasts a lot longer...


Totally agreed! :thumb:


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

glyn waxmaster said:


> seal feed from Swissvax for me too outlasts all other competitors


Your bound to say that m8ty, you need to try Smartwax Glyn boy you will be surprised:thumb:

Smartgel also comes in 473ml bottle opposed to 250ml ,will last you for ages and comes in at £10.50.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

and this from the guy that never used anything else whilst he was at SV.

I think you need to do us a side by side review and performance post like my wax test Tony


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> and this from the guy that never used anything else whilst he was at SV.
> 
> I think you need to do us a side by side review and performance post like my wax test Tony


This is correct Ian seal feed is a good product, but since parting with the Swissvax UK team ive had to resort to testing other products and im amazed how many other good products there are on the market at a fraction of the cost.

Doing a test is a great idea but Swissvax UK will not supply me with any products after been their longest serving detailer in the UK, and as you will remember i showed you the product and how and where to apply it.

Anyway guys each to your own its a free world buy what you think suits you best.:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

AutoshineSV said:


> Your bound to say that m8ty, you need to try Smartwax Glyn boy you will be surprised:thumb:
> 
> Smartgel also comes in 473ml bottle opposed to 250ml ,will last you for ages and comes in at £10.50.


I take it you sell the smartwax smartgel m8ty


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

glyn waxmaster said:


> I take it you sell the smartwax smartgel m8ty


I use it on every detail i do now and sell on to my customers just like i did with Swissvax.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

AutoshineSV said:


> This is correct Ian seal feed is a good product, but since parting with the Swissvax UK team ive had to resort to testing other products and im amazed how many other good products there are on the market at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> Doing a test is a great idea but Swissvax UK will not supply me with any products after been their longest serving detailer in the UK, and as you will remember i showed you the product and how and where to apply it.
> 
> Anyway guys each to your own its a free world buy what you think suits you best.:thumb:


I am not aware that anyone at Swissvax UK has said they will not supply you with products.


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

blondie said:


> I am not aware that anyone at Swissvax UK has said they will not supply you with products.


Im not getting into a deep conversation about my past for hijacking this section is not in my interest.

All i will say is i rang your partner for some wax to use on a yacht paint correction i had earlier this year, the response i got was i will chew on it which to me was throwing away a great opportunity, for i had been trying to get Swissvax into the yacht world for over 2 years .

Since leaving you Sam i have moved on now and doing very well considering, so i wish you all the best at Swissvax for the near future


----------

